# Computer Updates?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I have a Gen I, but would think the process is the same. Click your headlight switch to "auto" and leave it. The headlights will come on automatically either full force when the lighting control sees no light or DRL's will come on during the day. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Your car has a light sensor on the dashboard and is red when parked. You can try to cover that sensor and shine a bright light into it to test the auto lights. Perhaps you have a dashabord accessory that could be interfering with the sensor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

In addition to the dashboard R2D2 looking sensor, the DRLs/auto lights should activate when the parking brake is released. I can't recall if taking it in/out of park does the same thing on an automatic.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> In addition to the dashboard R2D2 looking sensor, the DRLs/auto lights should activate when the parking brake is released. I can't recall if taking it in/out of park does the same thing on an automatic.


If it's anything like my Volt, I think so.


----------

